# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Las 15 centrales nucleares más antiguas del mundo

## termopar

> *Las 15 centrales nucleares más antiguas del mundo*
> 
> POR LUZ GUERRAS
> Actualizado: 29/01/201717:49 horas
> 
> Ocho de ellas ya tienen fijada la fecha de caducidad. En nuestro país la planta nuclear con más años de vida es Almaraz, que data de 1983.
> 
> La primera central nuclear de la historia estaba situada en *Obninsk*, cerca de Moscú (Rusia). Empezó a operar el 26 de junio de 1954 y finalizó su actividad en 2002. En la actualidad esta ciudad alberga un museo y varios institutos de investigación sobre física e ingeniería energética. En la lista podemos encontrar varias plantas nucleares situadas en territorio ruso y estadounidense. La central con más años de vida está situada en Beznau (Suiza), y lleva en activo desde 1969. Por su parte, la más longeva en España es la de Almaraz, inaugurada en 1983.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.expansion.com/empresas/en...4128b458d.html

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: youtube

----------


## termopar

Por curiosidad, en que minuto sale en el video?

No debería estar esto  en el hilo de cafetería?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.expansion.com/empresas/en...4128b458d.html
> 
> *Las 15 centrales nucleares más antiguas del mundo*
> 
> [...] En nuestro país la planta nuclear con más años de vida es Almaraz, que data de 1983.
> 
> Almaraz (España, 1983)
> 
> La única central española en esta lista está ubicada en la provincia de Cáceres. Activa desde 1983, cuenta con dos reactores y puede llegar a producir más de 1.000 MW. En el año 2010 generó el 25% de la producción nuclear en nuestro país.


Viva el rigor periodístico. Menuda forma de hacer el ridículo. _Se coge antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.
_
Según la base de datos de la IAEA en su página web, hay 181 reactores más antiguos que los de Almaraz.

Ni siquiera la planta nuclear española con más años de vida es Almaraz. Qué ganas de enterrar a Garoña.

----------

Jonasino (30-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Creo que se refiere a centrales nucleares en activo. De todos modos no me he puesto a investigar si está o no correcto el listado. Pero usted, que de esto sabe, podría mejorar la lista, no?

Por cierto, Garoña esta inactiva, si no me equivoco, jejeje

----------


## Jonasino

> De todos modos no me he puesto a investigar


¿jejeje?
¿Investi-que Vd?
Claro D.Ramón. Si, Sr.Cajal
Jua jua jua

----------


## Jonasino

> Por curiosidad, en que minuto sale en el video?
> 
> No debería estar esto  en el hilo de cafetería?




En fin .....

----------

